
NetlifyCMS 1.0, Git-based content management to static sites - calavera
https://www.netlify.com/blog/2017/12/07/open-source-netlify-cms-hits-1.0-bringing-git-based-content-management-to-static-sites-everywhere
======
Sujan
Is there a simple way to test this? Maybe on a site hosted on Netlify anyway?

~~~
erquhart
Yep! Hit the docs website and click "Get started":
[https://www.netlifycms.org/](https://www.netlifycms.org/)

